# Can you spot the green shrimps?



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

got 6 of these guys from April's the other day, they're really nice! really hard to find when they get on a plant though lol.









lets see if any of you can find the shrimps in these next 3 photos. first two are warmups, third is really hard. first one to post back the third pic with the shrimp circled correctly can have a few free shrimplets if/when they breed. (its mostly for fun)


























edit: i added another warmup one thats even easier than the last first one since its eyes are illuminated by the flash


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

how bout a hint lol, those are pretty cool I may have to get some


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ok hint is they are both near the center of the shot since thats how the camera was set to focus 
if you cant get the first one after i get home from dinner il post a shot of it circled, last one not till tomorow morning


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

found the the first 2, my eyes are hurting from looking at the 3rd one lol still working on it tho...would have been easier to count all the snails in the last pic lol


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hehe good job, mebbe youl find the third one after all.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, not sure about this at all, but is this the shrimp? I can't really see anything else that looks like it...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

nope thats not it  they are the masters of disguise!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> hehe good job, mebbe youl find the third one after all.


lol Im still workin on it...wanna see if wsl got it lol

edit: scratch that I see they didn't....helluva good pic Mike


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, no kidding. You sure there's a shrimp in that picture there Mike?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

il give you another helping hint, if you hold down the ctrl button you can use your mousewheel to zoom in


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

????????????


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> il give you another helping hint, if you hold down the ctrl button you can use your mousewheel to zoom in


got Zoom built in my keyboard ...zoomed in all they way and bout to break out a magnifying glass too lol



wsl said:


> Yeah, no kidding. You sure there's a shrimp in that picture there Mike?


Starting to wonder bout that myself lol


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

My best guess...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

tom is getting close!!! but not it


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, second guess. I'm even less sure than the first one, but I see something there that looks like it could be eyes...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

nope not it


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

now you guys can imagine how much time ive spent on my knees in front of the aquarium (its underneath my other one) wondering where the heck my shrimp are lol


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

ya haha lol

i thought mine all died when i first got em, not until i did a tank check and removed all shrimps did i find most of my greens again...


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I hear you guys. I can't find any in my tank most of the time. Makes me wonder if I have any left sometimes...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol I thought I had it bad when my cherries were clear


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

heres another


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Mike like we aren't having a hard enought time with the this one lol










last pic posted with my guess in thumbnail


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thumbnail is right, other one is wrong


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

Well for #4 this is the same as #2 I believe...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

toms right too, same plant 2 shrimp


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

give you guys 1 last hint
45 mins ago tom's line just barely touched the edge of it, but it fell outside the circle


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

cant go wrong here lol


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Is this it? I thought it was initially just part of the leaf, but I don't see anything else that remotely resembles a shrimp by that circle...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

???????????


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yep wsl got it
nice


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Sheesh, did I really get it? I still think it looks more like a part of the fern leaf more than anything...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wtg wsl!! I still think its part of the leaf lol


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

nope thats it on top of that horizontal leaf and its head is obscured by the big vertical one

now john, did i remember you saying you wanted to count snails???









(i feel bad i dont have more plants in there for my sea crickets but im broke atm)


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

lol mike that pic wasn't good at all i saw that vague blob there but wasn't going to call it a shrimp... heheh gj WSL


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hey i said it was going to be hard lol, and everyone else was circling other vague blobs and calling them shrimp! lol
zoom in real close on it and you can totally tell


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I was half guessing at this though. I've been staring at that pic zoomed in long enough to go cross-eyed, and I'm still not 100% sure if there's actually a shrimp there or Mike's pulling a fast one on us  And remember that I'm one of those who've been circling vague blobs as shrimp as well


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wsl said:


> Thanks everyone. I was half guessing at this though. I've been staring at that pic zoomed in long enough to go cross-eyed, and I'm still not 100% sure if there's actually a shrimp there or Mike's pulling a fast one on us  And remember that I'm one of those who've been circling vague blobs as shrimp as well


lol
if u want i can go take another pic to confirm, it still hasnt moved


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> nope thats it on top of that horizontal leaf and its head is obscured by the big vertical one
> 
> now john, did i remember you saying you wanted to count snails???
> 
> (i feel bad i dont have more plants in there for my sea crickets but im broke atm)


ROTFLMFAO...I'm having problems seeing things clearly now after that lil game Mike, maybe tomorrow lol
I got some plants set aside for ya if I ever get over that way, even got some extra flame moss to throw in, perhaps this week sometime


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> ROTFLMFAO...I'm having problems seeing things clearly now after that lil game Mike, maybe tomorrow lol
> I got some plants set aside for ya if I ever get over that way, even got some extra flame moss to throw in, perhaps this week sometime


awesome thanks!


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol. Add more plants to that tank and Mike's never going to be able to find his shrimp.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> awesome thanks!


thanks for the cross eyed double vision lol



wsl said:


> Lol. Add more plants to that tank and Mike's never going to be able to find his shrimp.


lol good then he can get a sense how we just felt


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wsl said:


> Lol. Add more plants to that tank and Mike's never going to be able to find his shrimp.


lol totally

actually davej is bringing by some cherries tomorow, its gonna be a red and green christmas shrimp tank

btw i went back to take you another shot and startled him, look, now hehopped over to the leaf that was hiding his head and hes hanging underneath it staring at me with this wierd black box in front of my face

















and the first one, notice the difference in that leaf when hes there and when hes not (even tho the shrimp is slightly translucent)? its a slightly different angle but pretty darn close


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

how much were those guys Mike?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

3 bucks each at Aprils


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

cool I may have to trip down there and grab a few of those , I can have a christmas tank too lol and Happy 1000 post lol


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

uuuuh...nice shrimp..perhaps yuou should buy them some red plants. 
heh..im having trouble finding them in the tank to catch..and sell..i better order more. well looks like it was alot of fun..finding waldo the shrimp.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Too bad your store is so far from where I live April. Otherwise, I'd buy some more of these guys just to increase the chances of me actually seeing them sometimes  Do you ever come out to the Burnaby/Coquitlam area?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> cool I may have to trip down there and grab a few of those , I can have a christmas tank too lol and Happy 1000 post lol


lol thanks


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

wsl i live in pomo. more shrimp hopefully ordered for next week. im out almost.


----------

